# Hardware Id missing



## Inous (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm having some very annoying issues going on with my VZW S3. I'm currently using Synergy ROM nightly release and whenever I connect to my Windows 7 PC it gives me an error "Hardware ID Missing." I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling with no luck... does anyone have a fix for this issue? This is extremely annoying as I need to transfer files on and off my phone

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a fix, but you can use FTP in the mean time.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Plug it into a different USB port. Keep doing that until it installs the drivers.

A very rudimentary way, but worked for me with the same issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

